# Verbal abuse



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm getting a load of verbal abuse at work from some chump. I reported it to HR but they seem to be sweeping it under the carpet even though someone got the GMB union involved.

If I don't see disciplinary action taken against them I'm going to take things into my own hands (out of work boundaries.) What would be wise? Would you want your revenge or just leave it & be a walk over saving striking for self defence only? The first class ar$e hole been a chunt to a few other people I feel he's getting away with far too much.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd make sure I don't let things get physical, because not onyl could that cost your job, it could lead to you getting a criminal charge .. THAT'S JUST STUPID

BEST BET IS .. CARRY A COVERT VOICE RECORDER, AND THEN MAKE COPIES OF THE RECORDING, AND GIVE IT TO YOU HR, AND YOUR BOSSES

IF I WAS YOU .. I MIGHT ACTUALLY CONSIDER GETTING HIM SO PISSED OFF BEFORE YOU RECORD, SO THAT WHEN YOU RECORD, HE ACTUALLY THREATENS YOUR SAFETY, AND MAKE AN UNBELIEVABLE REMARK


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sneaky jeevan, but would be very effective. Its a tough one, but if you played the numbers game, and had more ppl report the abuse, the larger volume of logged complaints shouldnt be ignored.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

rsp84 said:


> Sneaky jeevan, but would be very effective. Its a tough one, but if you played the numbers game, and had more ppl report the abuse, the larger volume of logged complaints shouldnt be ignored.


I'm trying to push it, many people have no back bone to report stuff though. Most like easy quiet life & are socially inept towards 'office' staff though maybe not on the shop floor.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Take the moral high ground.

Try to avoid sneaky tricks because whilst that might help you nail this particular fool how many of your remaining workmates are going to feel comfortable speaking their mind or speaking to you at all if they know youve recorded conversations in the past?

The best advice I can give is to get yourself a copy of the codes of practice for your employer. They should have something written down in black and white dictating what type of behaviour is and isnt acceptible and what action will be taken against those who flout the regulations. Go to your supervisor and quote policy to them if needs be and remind them of their obligations and failing that go see your union because thats what theyre there for.

Dont try winding someone up until they say something stupid or do something stupid - youre trying to get this person sorted out for how they behave, not the way you have bent over backwards to try and make them behave.

Keep it out of the gutter or you run the risk of painting yourself as the villain, convincing your workmates you cant be trusted and building yourself a rep as a shit stirrer.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Watch this, it will give you my advice in a bit more depth


----------



## Zion White (Aug 25, 2010)

you're suggesting he waits for the guys to be sat at on end of the office then ru and perform a flying knee strike on him?!

harsh yet effective i would guess.


----------



## Connor_Scotland (Aug 24, 2010)

My mate went through something like this before.

He is basically a geek but one of the nicest lads you could meet but he got taken advantage of and made a c**t out of then picked on all the time at work.

He worked in a call centre and had been there years but just got tormented all the time until he broke down one day.

Been my mate he hadnt told me what was going on but when i found out I wanted to kill them but I got a hold of the 2 lads 1 night in town (i dont drink but knew they would be out) I gave them both a slap and got them told. That was 4 month ago and he has had NO issues at all they are as nice as pie to him now.

They are lucky they only got a cheeky punch tbh.

They say violence doesn't solve anything but in a bullying situation it does imo.

Rising above it most likely wont work mate.

You've got to sort it properly to make sure they know not to do it again.

1 thing I cannot stand is bullying drives me mental.

Flying knee would sort him.


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

agreed when i was being bullied at skool i would always tell a teach or sumthing never worked though then i turned to my best friend righty hed mad all the bad people go away. violence is natures conflict solver


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Im actually shocked all you violent fookers agree with me! :tuf

Make sure you youtube it!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

$h1t man some of you are old skool!!


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

I wouldn't normally resort to violence in this situation BUT you've tried all the correct avenues to go down so just "accidentally" hit him.


----------



## Zion White (Aug 25, 2010)

excessive violence is not necessary but reasonable force in reaction to pyshical or verbal abuse to your wellbieng is seen as self defence.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Incorrect.

There is no defense in law that states using physical violence against a person who is verbally abusing you can be reasonable force *unless* the abuse is of a type that would suggest that you were about to be subjected to immediate unlawful violence - such as some guy yelling "I'm gonna ****in kill you!" whilst approaching you in an aggressive manner. In such cases it could be considered reasonable to use a 'pre emptive strike'.

This defence cannot be used for the type of verbal abuse, ridicule and piss taking that you normally get around the workplace. People just acting like arseholes is not a reasonable excuse in law to resort to any level of physical violence, so if youre going to advise someone on the 'law' then make sure you do it correctly because I would hate to see someone get into trouble because their 'mate off the internet' told them it was okay to go cuffing people just because theyre cheeky ****ers.

What all those advising the use of violence seem to be forgetting is whats going to happen if he belts the guy - even mildly - to 'teach him a lesson' and then the guy goes and makes a complaint to the boss himself or heaven forbid the police. All of a sudden youre the bad guy and youre out of a job or sat in a cell - defences of "The guys a dick!" arent going to wash are they?

As for comparing this incident to the playground - lol at that one. Children in a playground might be expected to behave in this manner but I'm under the impression that were all adults here and I'm afraid the world at large is unlikely to agree with the idea that beating the bullies up to teach them a lesson is a method that should be allowed in the workplace or on the street.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Work can't do anything about a duel off the premises though can they?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

WOAH WOAH! dont be too hasty! got one for ya,

Is he a pleb? YES

Does he need taking down a peg or 2 one way or another? YES

Me personally i agree with the Voice recorder, or even better. Does he have a missus?

If he does, get one of your more better looking and very loyal friends of a female nature to "walk into him" on a night out, grip a Honey Trap on the ******, get her to catch like a 4 second kiss (anything below that woman can forgive). Get it on video! Blackmail the Tw$t! hide the evidence in a good place and i betcha he wnt mess ya about in future!

If he doesnt have a missus, Well the only way to deal with bullies is kick them in the balls until they pass out! leave em in a canal with concrete boots! lol


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

milzy said:


> Work can't do anything about a duel off the premises though can they?


Well its only a duel if he agrees to it, otherwise I believe the common term for what youre suggesting is 'assault'. Work cant do anything initially although the Police may and then depending on the circumstances work may very well fire your ass.

I would suggest that if work arent taking you seriously then youre simply not trying hard enough or being insistant enough. Make a complaint against the supervisor who keeps fobbing you off and he'll maybe get off his arse and do his job properly. Sometimes you just have to appeal to peoples sense of self preservation.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Agentman said:


> Well its only a duel if he agrees to it, otherwise I believe the common term for what youre suggesting is 'assault'. Work cant do anything initially although the Police may and then depending on the circumstances work may very well fire your ass.
> 
> I would suggest that if work arent taking you seriously then youre simply not trying hard enough or being insistant enough. Make a complaint against the supervisor who keeps fobbing you off and he'll maybe get off his arse and do his job properly. Sometimes you just have to appeal to peoples sense of self preservation.


Damn right they have 20 days to sort things out. I just need more patience. As for the honey trap method, I think like that too but his wife has kicked him out already. The guy has been falling to sleep on the job as well which I have mentioned twice.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Recording a conversation is dodgy legal ground, if you don't inform them that you are recording it could be your that winds up in court regardless of the content of the conv. Also recording someone in the workplace woudl be against most HR guidlines and could mean it lands you in as much trouble as the other guy.

Have you made a written formal complaint? If not then it's your lookout to do so and keep pressing the point. If there is no formal complaint made and line managers as well as HR are not aware then you need to make sure it's widely known. Whacking someone outside of the ring is never big or clever.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:whs...just caught up on this one....

You cannot go around doing sneak recording it breaks privacy laws both the lad concerned and your fellow workmates...you could get sued/jailed/fired.

Personally, I would wait till he talks to you like a peice of shit again (in the office) and draw your workmates or managers attention to it - I'm sure some of them must be about when this has happened in the past - then report it to your manager and you have witnesses - I'm sure they are all not afraid to stand up for themselves...this is 15 years office and 2 years running a pub experience - violence will either get you injured or out of work or in jail - or a combination of these 3....is he really worth it?, I doubt it.

Keep your cool use your brain, just question his motives in a calm but loud(ish) manner to draw attention to you both - do not call names back etc then when you get called in by a manager you have not discredited yourself and give the facts (and past history of whats gone on)- then he is fooked...brains over brawn when work is concerned.

I've done this on more than one occassion (as people not only bully but get offensive when they are stressed and need reminding that you are not their as their verbal heavy bag) and it works - sure I could have slapped em but that just means I'm looking for a new job and I would not give them the satisafaction of wrecking your career (or C.V). :thumb ..oh, and if you think this means your a pussy I'm sure they will then "wait for you outside"...then let them start the fight - you finish it and again you have him by the curlies (sp) if you wanna press charges...plus you then tell work it was self defence so odds of getting canned will be much less.


----------



## Zion White (Aug 25, 2010)

Agentman said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> There is no defense in law that states using physical violence against a person who is verbally abusing you can be reasonable force *unless* the abuse is of a type that would suggest that you were about to be subjected to immediate unlawful violence - such as some guy yelling "I'm gonna ****in kill you!" whilst approaching you in an aggressive manner. In such cases it could be considered reasonable to use a 'pre emptive strike'.
> 
> ...


"pyshical or verbal abuse to your wellbieng"

Incorrect.

There is no defense in law that states using physical violence against a person who is verbally abusing you can be reasonable force *unless* the abuse is of a type that would suggest that you were about to be subjected to immediate unlawful violence - such as some guy yelling "I'm gonna ****in kill you!" whilst approaching you in an aggressive manner. In such cases it could be considered reasonable to use a 'pre emptive strike'.

that is what i said. i don't mean attack the guy if he calls you a name. so before you tell me that i'm stating incorrect law to someone make sure you understand what im saying.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

For a fee, i would be hapy to kidnao him and give him the dexter morgan treatment


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Zion White said:


> "pyshical or verbal abuse to your wellbieng"
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> ...


Perhaps be more specific, 'verbal abuse to your wellbeing' is somewhat vague a description in my opinion.


----------



## Zion White (Aug 25, 2010)

understood but that is how i put it and in my opinion it says what it means.

however this is not the point of the thread so we can leave it now. agreed?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Agreed, although it should be added that trying to utilise arguments of 'reasonable force' is tricky ground at best and difficult to prove even if the force you used was reasonable, especially if there are no witnesses to the action taken. I would still stress diplomacy and litigation as the path to take.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

50/50 jeevan, Ive got "sam fakin tuls mait!" that would come in some use. lollol



jeevan said:


> For a fee, i would be hapy to kidnao him and give him the dexter morgan treatment


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

just ****in knock the c**t out..... it only takes 3pounds of pressure to the jaw to knock sumone out and it will end it in a second.... i was bullied until i was in year 10 then i realized i was near enought 2foot and 10 stone heavier then most people in my year so i knocked the c**t out who bullied me and my school life was easier after that... just my opinoin....


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

That's the thing .. in school .. I was like that too, i got bullied, fought back, became a douche, got in troble all the time

but he's a mature man .. a violent attack now will mean he can be blacklisted by other employers, he will get sacked, he might face a criminal charge .. the risk is not worth it


----------

